# Why Parents Drink



## Dove (Apr 8, 2005)

>WHY PARENTS DRINK 
> > 
> >The boss of a big company needed to call one of his employees about  an 
> >urgent problem with one of the main computers, dialed the employee's 
> >home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper. "Hello." "Is 
> >your daddy home? " he asked. "Yes," whispered the small voice. "May I 
> >talk with him?" The child whispered, "No." Surprised, and wanting to 
> >talk with an adult, the boss asked, "Is your Mommy there?" "Yes." "May I 
> >talk with her?" Again the small voice whispered, No." Hoping there was 
> >somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss asked, "Is anybody 
> >else there?" "Yes," whispered the child, "a policeman." Wondering what a 
> >cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked, "May I speak 
> >with the policeman?" "No, he's busy", whispered the child. "Busy doing 
> >what?" "Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman," came the whispered 
> >answer.. Growing concerned and even worried as he heard what sounded 
> >like a helicopter through the ear piece on the phone the boss asked, 
> >"What is that noise?" "A hello-copper" answered the whispering voice. 
> >"What is going on there?" asked the boss, now truly alarmed. In an awed 
> >whispering voice the child answered, "The search team  just landed the 
> >hello-copper." Alarmed, concerned, and even more then just a little 
> >frustrated the boss asked, "What are they searching for?" Still 
> >whispering, the young voice replied along with a muffled giggle: "ME." 
> >


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 8, 2005)

_And then they grow into teenagers!!!!!Bottoms up!!!Love and energy, Vicki_


----------



## middie (Apr 8, 2005)

dove... oh man is that i have to look forward too??? if so just shoot me now lol


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

*OMG that is so right*

Kids are monsters after age 1!!! I have 2 boys, 20 and 18. 
They are definately a handful, but, I wouldn't trade being a mom for anything in the world.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2005)

ROFLMAO - I'm with VickiQ on this one - bottoms up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 18, 2005)

I think I'll join VickiQ & elf!!


----------

